# Callum's birth story (traumatic)



## xprincessx

On Wednesday 6th October i went into the hospital to begin my induction at 7:30am. The midwife talked me though what would happen and made sure i understood everything and was feeling comfortable with what was going to take place. At about 9:15am she gave me the prostin pessary and left me for 6 hours. I didn't feel anything at this point and didn't think it had done much. At about 3:30pm she examined me again to find i was only 1cm dialated but my cervix was soft. She decided to give me another prostin pessary and left me for another 6 hours. I was getting on and off backache at this stage and really thought i had made good progress but when examined again at 9:30pm i was only 2cm dialated. 

The midwives changed over at this stage and she suggested i have a warm bath to see if it helps with the backache i was having. I stayed in the bath for about 40 minutes but as soon as i got out i was in agony. It got to about 11:00pm and she was going to send my mum and OH home and send me up to the ward to wait until the next day to begin the induction again but i was in a lot of pain. She examined me again and unfortunately i was still only 2-3cm dialated. She gave me 2 paracetamol to help with the pain which it did. 

At about 1:00am my birth partners were sent home and i was sent up to the ward to sleep. I managed about an hour of sleep and then i woke up in alot of pain and at about 5:00am i buzzed for a midwife and asked for some pain relief. She suggested i go take a bath first and see if that helps so i went to go and have a bath but the water was freezing so i couldn't do that in the end and she didn't give me any painkillers either :cry:

At about 9:00am i was taken downstairs into the induction room again where my birth partners met me...by this point i was in a lot of pain and was actually crying during the contractions (i couldn't control it, they were just flowing). The midwife examined me and i was 3-4 cm so she decided to leave me and not do anymore induction. She gave me 2 paracetamol that did absolutely nothing. 

At about 12:00pm i was begging for the gas and air but because i was still only 4cm she said i had to wait because it wouldn't be as effective later on. I was screaming through the contractions by now and begging my mum to take the pain away. I asked for my dad to be brought to the hospital so i could see him so my mums friend bought him up and he came and sat with me for a few minutes. In the end he had to leave because he didn't want to see me in that much pain. 

At about 2:00pm i was put on syntocinon drip to speed up the contractions (which were already coming every 2 minutes but not dialating me!). At 3:00pm she examined again and saw i was 5cm and i was begging her to give me the gas and air. She still said it was too soon so i gave in and did what i said i would never ever do, have an epidural! 

Once i told her i'd opted for the epidural she gave me the gas and air. It made me feel really dizzy and distant but didn't take the pain away. I had to wait until 6:00pm for my epidural as the anaesthesist was busy. When i eventually got my epidural it was heaven!! I had no pain at all anymore and i spent the next 6 hours sleeping in the labour room. At midnight i woke up with pain in my back (i'd had all of my contractions in my back because he was back to back) and i was crying in pain because the pain was still happening through the epidural. The midwife examined me and i was 7cm dialated. The anaesthesist came back in and topped up my epidural which helped a little but i had a bit amount of pressure in my bum and felt like i had to push. 

A man came in at about 3:30am and examined me and i was 9cm dialated and Callum's head was coming out sideways instead of straight on so he told me to push and he would try and turn it as it came down the birth canal a little bit. All of a sudden his heart rate went from 148bpm to 45bpm and the doctor who examined me shouted for the midwife to get theatre ready and the next thing i know about 10 doctors came running in and were wheeling me off down into theatre. 

When i got in there the woman said she would examine me and decide whether it was going to be an emergency c-section or forceps delivery. After examining she decided on forceps. The anaesthesist was topping up my epidural and making sure i couldn't feel anything. The doctor then gave me an episiotomy and the midwife sat next to me and told me when i was having a contraction and was screaming at me to push more. The doctors were pulling so hard with the forceps that i was sliding down the operating table and two men had to keep pulling me back up. Within 2 contractions he was out. He didn't cry when he came out and i was really worried something was wrong. His heartrate was fine but his breathing was weak. After a couple of minutes he was fine and started crying and was handed to my mum to hold him.

I had lost 1.5 pints of blood at this point and my blood pressure had gone down to 72/38 and my pulse was 115. I had the shakes which i couldn't control because of the amount of epidural i was given. I became anaemic and am now on iron tablets but getting a lot better and baby Callum is doing really well. 

This is baby Callum born at 4:01am on 8/10/10 weighing 8lbs 9oz at 18 days overdue!!

https://img96.imageshack.us/img96/2838/018hkv.jpg
That was the bruise from the forceps

and this is him now
https://img215.imageshack.us/img215/7117/053mi.jpg


----------



## kiwimama

so sorry things went wrong right at the end, but Callum is here happy and healthy, and he's absolutely gorgeous! Hope you are feeling better now and settling well at home with your new addition.


----------



## veganmum2be

sorry you had such a hell of a time, but callum is gorgeous and im sure he was worth it.

i just saw your post in the milestone thread, i had been wondering where you were.
best wishes and a speedy recovery for you and a big congrats! :hugs:
xxxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congratulations on your baby boy xx


----------



## iprettii

congratsss


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats! He is gorgeous! :D


----------



## Youngling

Congrats, hes lovely
xx


----------



## Natasha2605

I'm sorry you had a hard time in labour, but congrats hun xx


----------



## Broody85

Iv just read this as I'm watching you on tv, so surreal! Callum is lovely, well done :) x


----------



## Jetters

18 days overdue! He's beautiful. Just watched you on OBEM :) xx


----------



## fifie123

Looks like u did very well, he is beautiful x


----------



## aob1013

Just watched you on OBEM! X


----------



## Charlotteee

Just seen you on OBEM and you did fantastic hun. Congrats. He's gorgeous xx


----------



## bubbles

I just saw this on OBEM too. I was saying to DH how cute Callum is, well done


----------



## midwestbelle

he is so precious! :)


----------



## LoisP

Weird to read this after watching you on OBEM! Well done xxx


----------



## LoisP

you should read my birth story too hun got quite a few similarities !


----------



## veganmum2be

i didn't know you were gonna be on obem, i was watching thinking, this girl seems somewhat familiar lol! came on today to see if it was and yeah haha
:)
x


----------



## CelticNiamh

congrats he is a handsome lad well done you! glad they advoided a section but ouch to the forceps:wacko: saw you on OBEM and you came across very well and you BF seems lovely so sweet when he saw your son :flower:


----------



## Ginger1

I saw it too, well done! :hugs:

Ralph made me well up too, it was so obvious how much he cared about you and little Callum, you've definitely got a good one there!:thumbup:


----------



## mumtobeoct10

Well done saw u last night red this before id my baby on 31 st Oct and freaked me out completely mine went very smooth in the end

But u were so calm and collected I wouldnt have been x x x

I really admire you x x well done ur boyf was so cute crying and all 


Was his book any good in the end haha


----------



## mumtobeoct10

Well done saw u last night red this before id my baby on 31 st Oct and freaked me out completely mine went very smooth in the end
But u were so calm and collected I wouldnt have been x x x
I really admire you x x well done ur boyf was so cute crying and all Was his book any good in the end haha


----------



## xprincessx

mumtobeoct10 said:


> Well done saw u last night red this before id my baby on 31 st Oct and freaked me out completely mine went very smooth in the end
> But u were so calm and collected I wouldnt have been x x x
> I really admire you x x well done ur boyf was so cute crying and all Was his book any good in the end haha

thankyou, glad you had a good birth x

he never actually finished the book haha he hasnt read any since the birth x


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

hes gorgeous hon, congrats!


----------



## foxyroxie

congrats hun x


----------



## vhal_x

Hey, just saw you on OBEM! Well done, Callum's gorgeous :flower:

Was wondering though if the show got it wrong as, at the start of your birth story you said you went into hospital on the 6th of october and it says at the end that Callum was born on the 8th, and you say you were 18 days overdue - but on the show, when you go into hospital it says you're 12 days overdue when it should have said 16?

But well done anyway, you did brilliantly :flower: xx


----------



## marnie79

congrats hun, he is gorgeous, xxx


----------

